# Kernel panic on boot

## fisk

I'm getting crazy here, I've been doing maybe ten recompiles of my kernel and still it panics before I can into the system.

It boots normally, loads the kernel, starts going through the init.d, and then after initializing the network it just kernel panics.

I do have an old kernel that works, but I figured I'd upgrade now to the 2.6.28-r9 hardened. But I'm starting to think that it's a bad idea.

Here's the kernel config:

http://www.enquilon.com/config-hardened.txt

It's running on an old Pentium III Coppermine computer (on an ASUS CUSL2-board).

----------

## quicksilverprince

Lol someone in the same boat as me! I'm assuming your file system is ext3? Which you have enabled as an in kernel module. Perhaps try using a genkernel? That's the only way I could get mine to boot for some reason. If you'd like the --menuconfig option allows you to add and remove modules from the kernel as well.

----------

## fisk

I may have found a clue, upon making modules I now get this error:

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 27 modules

WARNING: modpost: Found 114 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

among the errors:

  LD      init/mounts.o

WARNING: init/mounts.o(.text+0x384): Section mismatch in reference from the func                                                                                                                                                             tion autodetect_raid() to the variable .init.data:raid_autopart

The function autodetect_raid() references

the variable __initdata raid_autopart.

This is often because autodetect_raid lacks a __initdata

annotation or the annotation of raid_autopart is wrong.

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

WARNING: init/built-in.o(.text+0x5a0): Section mismatch in reference from the fu                                                                                                                                                             nction autodetect_raid() to the variable .init.data:raid_autopart

The function autodetect_raid() references

the variable __initdata raid_autopart.

This is often because autodetect_raid lacks a __initdata

annotation or the annotation of raid_autopart is wrong.

 LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x74): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sysfs_ops to the function .text:show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x78): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sysfs_ops to the function .text:store()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xb8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable type to the function .text:show_type()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xcc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable level to the function .text:show_level()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xe0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable coherency_line_size to the function .text:show_coherency_line_size()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xf4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable physical_line_partition to the function .text:show_physical_line_partition()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x108): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ways_of_associativity to the function .text:show_ways_of_associativity()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x11c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable number_of_sets to the function .text:show_number_of_sets()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x130): Section mismatch in reference from the variable size to the function .text:show_size()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x144): Section mismatch in reference from the variable shared_cpu_map to the function .text:show_shared_cpu_map()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x158): Section mismatch in reference from the variable shared_cpu_list to the function .text:show_shared_cpu_list()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x16c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cache_disable to the function .text:show_cache_disable()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x170): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cache_disable to the function .text:store_cache_disable()

 LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x74): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sysfs_ops to the function .text:show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x78): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sysfs_ops to the function .text:store()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xb8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable type to the function .text:show_type()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xcc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable level to the function .text:show_level()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xe0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable coherency_line_size to the function .text:show_coherency_line_size()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0xf4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable physical_line_partition to the function .text:show_physical_line_partition()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x108): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ways_of_associativity to the function .text:show_ways_of_associativity()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x11c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable number_of_sets to the function .text:show_number_of_sets()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x130): Section mismatch in reference from the variable size to the function .text:show_size()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x144): Section mismatch in reference from the variable shared_cpu_map to the function .text:show_shared_cpu_map()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x158): Section mismatch in reference from the variable shared_cpu_list to the function .text:show_shared_cpu_list()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x16c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cache_disable to the function .text:show_cache_disable()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o(.data+0x170): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cache_disable to the function .text:store_cache_disable()

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/reboot.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/msr.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpuid.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early-quirks.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/reboot_fixups_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/vsmp_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/module_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/doublefault_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/vm86_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early_printk.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/hpet.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pcspeaker.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/microcode_intel.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0x8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mc_sysdev_driver to the function .text:mc_sysdev_add()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0xc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mc_sysdev_driver to the function .text:mc_sysdev_remove()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0x18): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mc_sysdev_driver to the function .text:mc_sysdev_resume()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0x70): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_reload to the function .text:reload_store()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0x80): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_version to the function .text:version_show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0x94): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_processor_flags to the function .text:pf_show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0x9c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:request_microcode_user()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0xa0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:request_microcode_fw()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0xa4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:apply_microcode()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0xa8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:collect_cpu_info()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o(.data+0xac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:microcode_fini_cpu()

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1d0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259A_chip to the function .text:disable_8259A_irq()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1d8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259A_chip to the function .text:disable_8259A_irq()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1dc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259A_chip to the function .text:mask_and_ack_8259A()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1e0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259A_chip to the function .text:enable_8259A_irq()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x22c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259_sysdev_class to the function .text:i8259A_shutdown()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x230): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259_sysdev_class to the function .text:i8259A_suspend()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x234): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8259_sysdev_class to the function .text:i8259A_resume()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x950): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8237_sysdev_class to the function .text:i8237A_suspend()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x954): Section mismatch in reference from the variable i8237_sysdev_class to the function .text:i8237A_resume()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa04): Section mismatch in reference from the variable pit_clockevent to the function .text:pit_next_event()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa08): Section mismatch in reference from the variable pit_clockevent to the function .text:init_pit_timer()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa50): Section mismatch in reference from the variable clocksource_pit to the function .text:pit_read()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xac4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable nommu_dma_ops to the function .text:dma_generic_alloc_coherent()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xac8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable nommu_dma_ops to the function .text:nommu_free_coherent()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xacc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable nommu_dma_ops to the function .text:nommu_map_single()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xaec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable nommu_dma_ops to the function .text:nommu_map_sg()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xb30): Section mismatch in reference from the variable clocksource_tsc to the function .text:read_tsc()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd94): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sysfs_ops to the function .text:show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd98): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sysfs_ops to the function .text:store()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xdd8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable type to the function .text:show_type()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xdec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable level to the function .text:show_level()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe00): Section mismatch in reference from the variable coherency_line_size to the function .text:show_coherency_line_size()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe14): Section mismatch in reference from the variable physical_line_partition to the function .text:show_physical_line_partition()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe28): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ways_of_associativity to the function .text:show_ways_of_associativity()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe3c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable number_of_sets to the function .text:show_number_of_sets()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe50): Section mismatch in reference from the variable size to the function .text:show_size()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe64): Section mismatch in reference from the variable shared_cpu_map to the function .text:show_shared_cpu_map()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe78): Section mismatch in reference from the variable shared_cpu_list to the function .text:show_shared_cpu_list()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe8c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cache_disable to the function .text:show_cache_disable()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe90): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cache_disable to the function .text:store_cache_disable()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe98): Section mismatch in reference from the variable machine_ops to the function .text:native_machine_restart()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe9c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable machine_ops to the function .text:native_machine_halt()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xea0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable machine_ops to the function .text:native_machine_power_off()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xea4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable machine_ops to the function .text:native_machine_shutdown()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xeac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable machine_ops to the function .text:native_machine_emergency_restart()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xef0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable early_serial_console to the function .text:early_serial_write()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xf50): Section mismatch in reference from the variable early_vga_console to the function .text:early_vga_write()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xf90): Section mismatch in reference from the variable simnow_console to the function .text:simnow_write()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xfe4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hpet_clockevent to the function .text:hpet_legacy_next_event()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xfe8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hpet_clockevent to the function .text:hpet_legacy_set_mode()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1030): Section mismatch in reference from the variable clocksource_hpet to the function .text:read_hpet()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1050): Section mismatch in reference from the variable clocksource_hpet to the function .text:hpet_restart_counter()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x10a0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mc_sysdev_driver to the function .text:mc_sysdev_add()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x10a4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mc_sysdev_driver to the function .text:mc_sysdev_remove()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x10b0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mc_sysdev_driver to the function .text:mc_sysdev_resume()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1108): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_reload to the function .text:reload_store()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1118): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_version to the function .text:version_show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x112c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_processor_flags to the function .text:pf_show()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1134): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:request_microcode_user()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1138): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:request_microcode_fw()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x113c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:apply_microcode()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1140): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:collect_cpu_info()

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1144): Section mismatch in reference from the variable microcode_intel_ops to the function .text:microcode_fini_cpu()

  LD      arch/x86/crypto/aes-i586.o

WARNING: arch/x86/crypto/aes-i586.o(.data+0xb8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable aes_alg to the function .text:aes_encrypt()

WARNING: arch/x86/crypto/aes-i586.o(.data+0xbc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable aes_alg to the function .text:aes_decrypt()

  LD      arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o

WARNING: arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o(.data+0xb8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable aes_alg to the function .text:aes_encrypt()

WARNING: arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o(.data+0xbc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable aes_alg to the function .text:aes_decrypt()

 LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x24): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x60): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x9c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0xd8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x114): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x150): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x18c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x1c8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x204): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x240): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x27c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x2b8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x2f4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x330): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x36c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x3a8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x3e4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop_ret()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x3e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x3ec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x3f0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x3f4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:ack_bad()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x408): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x424): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop_ret()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x428): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x42c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x430): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x434): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x438): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x440): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x448): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/irq/built-in.o(.data+0x46c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable poll_spurious_irq_timer to the function .text:poll_spurious_irqs()

  CC      kernel/time/timekeeping.o

  CC      kernel/time/ntp.o

  CC      kernel/time/clocksource.o

  CC      kernel/time/jiffies.o

  CC      kernel/time/timer_list.o

  CC      kernel/time/clockevents.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-common.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-oneshot.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-sched.o

  CC      kernel/time/timer_stats.o

  LD      kernel/time/built-in.o

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x10): Section mismatch in reference from the variable timekeeping_sysclass to the function .text:timekeeping_suspend()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x14): Section mismatch in reference from the variable timekeeping_sysclass to the function .text:timekeeping_resume()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0xcc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sync_cmos_work to the function .text:sync_cmos_clock()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x198): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_current_clocksource to the function .text:sysfs_show_current_clocksources()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x19c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_current_clocksource to the function .text:sysfs_override_clocksource()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x1ac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_available_clocksource to the function .text:sysfs_show_available_clocksources()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x1f0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable clocksource_jiffies to the function .text:jiffies_read()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x290): Section mismatch in reference from the variable timer_list_fops to the function .text:timer_list_open()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x2dc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tick_notifier to the function .text:tick_notify()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x30c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tstats_fops to the function .text:tstats_write()

WARNING: kernel/time/built-in.o(.data+0x330): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tstats_fops to the function .text:tstats_open()

 LD      kernel/built-in.o

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x44): Section mismatch in reference from the variable default_exec_domain to the function .text:default_handler()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x35c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sched_rt_handler()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x388): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sched_rt_handler()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x3b4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x3e0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x40c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x438): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dostring()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x43c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x464): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_taint()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x490): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x4bc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x4e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x514): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dostring()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x518): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x540): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dostring()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x544): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x56c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x598): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x5c4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x5f0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_do_cad_pid()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x61c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x674): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x678): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x6a0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x6a4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x6cc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x6d0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x6f8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x724): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x750): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_jiffies()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x754): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_jiffies()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x77c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x7a8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x7d4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x800): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x82c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x858): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x884): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x8b0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x8dc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:proc_dostring()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x8e0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x9bc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x9e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa14): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa40): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa6c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xa98): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xac4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xac8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xaf4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xb48): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_userhz_jiffies()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xb74): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xba0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xba4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xbf8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xc80): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xcac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xcd8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd04): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd2c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd58): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_jiffies()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd5c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_jiffies()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd84): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xd88): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xdb0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xdb4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xddc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xde0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe08): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_doulongvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe34): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe38): Section mismatch in reference from the variable vm_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xe9c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xec8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xf20): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xf4c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xf78): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xfa4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xfa8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xfd0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xfd4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0xffc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1028): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1054): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1058): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:sysctl_intvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1080): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_doulongvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x10ac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_doulongvec_minmax()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1130): Section mismatch in reference from the variable fs_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x11bc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable debug_table to the function .text:proc_dointvec()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1858): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cad_work.26527 to the function .text:deferred_cad()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1a00): Section mismatch in reference from the variable module_uevent_ops to the function .text:uevent_filter()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1a0c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable module_sysfs_ops to the function .text:module_attr_show()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1a10): Section mismatch in reference from the variable module_sysfs_ops to the function .text:module_attr_store()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1a58): Section mismatch in reference from the variable per_cpu__hrtimer_bases to the function .text:ktime_get_real()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1a7c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable per_cpu__hrtimer_bases to the function .text:ktime_get()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1af4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable notes_attr to the function .text:notes_read()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1b18): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uevent_seqnum_attr to the function .text:uevent_seqnum_show()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1b2c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uevent_helper_attr to the function .text:uevent_helper_show()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1b30): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uevent_helper_attr to the function .text:uevent_helper_store()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1b7c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cpu_dma_pm_qos to the function .text:min_compare()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1bbc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable network_lat_pm_qos to the function .text:min_compare()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1bfc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable network_throughput_pm_qos to the function .text:max_compare()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1c50): Section mismatch in reference from the variable timekeeping_sysclass to the function .text:timekeeping_suspend()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1c54): Section mismatch in reference from the variable timekeeping_sysclass to the function .text:timekeeping_resume()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1d0c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable sync_cmos_work to the function .text:sync_cmos_clock()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1dd8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_current_clocksource to the function .text:sysfs_show_current_clocksources()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1ddc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_current_clocksource to the function .text:sysfs_override_clocksource()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1dec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable attr_available_clocksource to the function .text:sysfs_show_available_clocksources()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1e30): Section mismatch in reference from the variable clocksource_jiffies to the function .text:jiffies_read()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1ed0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable timer_list_fops to the function .text:timer_list_open()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1f1c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tick_notifier to the function .text:tick_notify()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1f4c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tstats_fops to the function .text:tstats_write()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x1f70): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tstats_fops to the function .text:tstats_open()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x204c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_version to the function .text:show_modinfo_version()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2054): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_version to the function .text:setup_modinfo_version()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2058): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_version to the function .text:modinfo_version_exists()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x205c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_version to the function .text:free_modinfo_version()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x206c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_srcversion to the function .text:show_modinfo_srcversion()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2074): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_srcversion to the function .text:setup_modinfo_srcversion()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2078): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_srcversion to the function .text:modinfo_srcversion_exists()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x207c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable modinfo_srcversion to the function .text:free_modinfo_srcversion()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x208c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable initstate to the function .text:show_initstate()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x20ac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable refcnt to the function .text:show_refcnt()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x21a4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x21e0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x221c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2258): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2294): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x22d0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x230c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2348): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2384): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x23c0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x23fc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2438): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2474): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x24b0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x24ec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2528): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq_desc to the function .text:handle_bad_irq()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2564): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop_ret()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2568): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x256c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2570): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2574): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:ack_bad()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2588): Section mismatch in reference from the variable no_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25a4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop_ret()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25a8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25ac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25b0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25b4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25b8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25c0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25c8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable dummy_irq_chip to the function .text:noop()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x25ec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable poll_spurious_irq_timer to the function .text:poll_spurious_irqs()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2678): Section mismatch in reference from the variable relay_pipe_buf_ops to the function .text:relay_pipe_buf_release()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2688): Section mismatch in reference from the variable relay_file_mmap_ops to the function .text:relay_file_mmap_close()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x268c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable relay_file_mmap_ops to the function .text:relay_buf_fault()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x26ac): Section mismatch in reference from the variable default_channel_callbacks to the function .text:subbuf_start_default_callback()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x26b0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable default_channel_callbacks to the function .text:buf_mapped_default_callback()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x26b4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable default_channel_callbacks to the function .text:buf_unmapped_default_callback()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x26b8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable default_channel_callbacks to the function .text:create_buf_file_default_callback()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x26bc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable default_channel_callbacks to the function .text:remove_buf_file_default_callback()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x273c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:proc_do_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2740): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2768): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:proc_do_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x276c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2794): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:proc_do_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x2798): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x27c0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:proc_do_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x27c4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x27ec): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:proc_do_uts_string()

WARNING: kernel/built-in.o(.data+0x27f0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable uts_kern_table to the function .text:sysctl_uts_string()

----------

## fisk

I guess hardened does not necessarily mean stable.  :Smile: 

----------

## fisk

No one has a clue on what's wrong?

----------

